# Game #52: Cavs @ Celtics (2/15/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 52*_







*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(30-21) @* *Boston Celtics** (20-31)*

_*Wednesday, February 15, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *TD Banknorth Garden*, Boston, Massachusetts

*Head Coaches*


*Probable Starters*
 
 
 
 
 

*Cleveland Cavaliers’ Bench*
 

*Boston Celtics’ Bench*


*Cleveland Cavaliers’ Notes*

*** Defense against the Celtics’ swingmen will determine the game. It all starts with strong show defense and good rotations against Pierce. Paul will score but make him work for his points. Also, double Pierce in a way that Wally isn’t left open. He will make you pay everytime the help-defender doesn’t stay home.

*** LeBron’s teammates need to anticipate open shots early. As James will probably be swarmed early and forced to give up the rock. The Celtics aggressively show on James, so teammates need to roll to the rim and get open in the corners. Cleveland should make use of the play where Donyell fades to the corner a few times, mixed with Damon Jones receiving the ball from the extra pass to the wing in hopes of bombing the Celtics out of their defensive strategy.

*Boston Celtics’ Notes*

*** Isolate Pierce as much as possible. Space the floor properly to bait the help defender to commit, or hold the ball long enough to see that he won’t come over. Then attack, attack, attack. Have Paul get to the line as often as possible.

*** Get a strong game out of Delonte West. He has the step on Snow, Jones, and Wilks. If Cleveland is slow to recover, West can throw dimes all night. He also should be comfortable scoring against Cleveland’s backcourt. 

*** Feed off the energy of the home crowd to outhustle the Cavaliers. While Cleveland is deadly when they grind out games in ugly fashions, they're much more dangerous when they run intelligently, take charges and attack the rim. Make it an uphill battle for Cleveland by taking away those energizing things away from them.

*Overview*

Cleveland came out with pride and avenged their blowout loss earlier in the season against the Spurs. The Cavs need to play better on the road to keep their record up and maintain their seed. If the team could come out with the same intensity, their chances going into this game are good.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Worried about this game. Boston ain't good but we do poorly on the road at the tail end of a back to back.

If we win this it'll be a squeaker


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

This is a team that we should beat. We need to stop playing down to our competition. If we play with the same fire that we played the spurs,we should win


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Boston has played really poor since the trade, they lost alot of athletes in that deal. I would hope we dont have any problems.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Gotta have this game. They need to play consistant and not just well against certain teams. We should be able to easily handle Boston but I guess you never know with this team.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> Gotta have this game. They need to play consistant and not just well against certain teams. We should be able to easily handle Boston but I guess you never know with this team.


 You got that right


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I've got tickets to this game (and the one on April 17th!)

Been watching the last few Celtics games and they have picked it up a little. Pierce is rolling and Wally Z. has been automatic with his J. They don't have much size inside at all so the gameplan should definitely be to force feed Z and attack the paint. 

I'd put Lebron on Pierce mano a mano. Lock him up and dominate offensively. 

Gotta have this or that Spurs win is meaningless.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Boston Celtics Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Boston Celtics Preview (click on picture)*

Gooden and James have combined for all of Cleveland's first 15 points. Sasha becomes the 3rd Cavalier to score on a driving lay up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow Pierce and Lebron are having a good old fashioned shootout. Neither guy seems to be able to stop the other. And it's, "anything you can do, I can do better".


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha tried to come into the lane with a dunk. Every once in a while, Sasha shows you that he has more hops than you think.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Like for the Cavs finish strong and put this game out of reach here. Get this lead up to 16+


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Like for the Cavs finish strong and put this game out of reach here. Get this lead up to 16+


 Right now the opposite is happening: Pierce getting to the line


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

These fouls are ridiculous. Everytime Pierce gets the ball the whistle blows.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by 7 at halftime (50-43). The Cavs need to hit their free throws. I have a feeling this game is going to the wire. If we leave the door open. . .


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is going to go down to the wire if Boston doesn't actually take complete charge of this game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z is so freakin inconsitent just 3points today against another weak frontline


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I just got home from work. This game looks pretty sloppy from what ive seen in the last 15 minutes


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Why is Scott Williams been calling Zedrunas a "allstar center". He has been calling him that for 3 games. Maybe he doesnt know that chris bosh made the allstar team rather then Z


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Why is Scott Williams been calling Zedrunas a "allstar center". He has been calling him that for 3 games. Maybe he doesnt know that chris bosh made the allstar team rather then Z


Z was an all-star last year. So he's technically an all-star center.

This one is going to come right down to it. I know Pierce has been tearing Lebron a new one on defense, but in the third there Lebron made some big plays on Pierce stripping him and blocking his shot.

The Cavs have to continue to force the Celtics defense to move. They can't just stand around waiting for things to develop on offense. They have to attack the zone and clear space.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I like how graham drives, but i think lebron needs to teach him how to get the ball in the hoop.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boston putting a run in again lead down to 6 after the Cavs were able to push to a 10 pt lead


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Now a 3 pt lead: this team has a real tough time putting teams away


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why isn't AV getting more time? Only 3 minutes today.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We have nearly blown this lead again: down to a 2 point lead


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> We have nearly blown this lead again: down to a 2 point lead


 Now tied. Really late timeout


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

oh no. we need to send henderson out to shoot peirce in the knees


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

foul trouble. not good


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Scalabrine is week. Z just backed him down like a boy


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Damon finally doing what we pay him todo


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

There's no reason to be at the mercy of a terrible team like the Celtics. Like I've said before, why bother beating Detroit and the Spurs when you're going to lose to the Knicks and Celtics? They all count the same in the W/L columns.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> oh no. we need to send henderson out to shoot peirce in the knees


 Z finally abusing this week Boston frontline.

Jesus Pierce gets more foul calls by just driving into the lane


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

wow


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF Pierce has as many free throws attempted as teh Cavs have made.

Another bad loss coming maybe: down by 2 now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron Just Jumped Over Delonte West! After Getting The Steal!!!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

that was huge


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

omg lebron...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

West needs to retire right now. I call that "Fing someone in the A"


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

File that sequence in the clutch file.

The Cavs better end this in regulation. They don't have the fouls to play overtime.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Varajao is my hero


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I Love Anderson Verejao!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Another steal by snow. Great play


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Get a stop again. Damon should have canned that second free throw. He's just not a good free throw shooter this year.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I just wish we connected on a few more FT's. Ack!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ with a big block but the foul goes on Cleveland. 

7.8 seconds left.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

The foul was on us. But at least alot of seconds went off the clock


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Now it's a game of making foul shots. Come on Cleveland!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Looks like we need to make our FTs. Thats tough these days for the cavs


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z to the line.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Looks like we need to make our FTs. Thats tough these days for the cavs.

wow. he missed


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Fudge Z missed the first one


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

5.4 seconds left. Boston used their final time-out. I can't believe Zydrunas missed them both.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Make A ****ing Free Throw


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

**** Z missed both


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Im f**king dumbfounded


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Missed 9 FT's today: Jesus make half of those and we win this easily


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

How come in the clutch they always say Z is clutch and the best FT shooter out there but he always seems to miss.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Wtf Wtf Wtf Wtf Wtf


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow you don't see that call very often.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That last foul call was questionable. Pierce moved *back INTO* James and got the call. He initiated the contact. Mercy.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

****ing A: Pierce Gets Every Single Call


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I cant believe this ****.

This is ridiculous

i cant watch this


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Wow you don't see that call very often.


 continuation on that?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

go celtics


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

They just showed the replay. Obviously not a foul.

they bailed peirce out


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> ****ing A: Pierce Gets Every Single Call


 hell yea thats the truth!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We don't have the fouls to finish this game. Lebron, Z, and Gooden will probably all foul out in the first minute or so, then we're done.

****

One made free throw and we'd have won this game. This is one of those games you remember the last week of the season. Clutching defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## *617*Venezuelano*617* (Feb 5, 2006)

pierce in clutch>>lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lord-SMX said:


> hell yea thats the truth!


 Please go post in the Celtics forum if you're a Celtics fan and want to root for you're team


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I somehow saw this coming.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Mike brown better make everyone make 100 free throws in practice


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

very true. But bron will get there! Also if the celtics loose that means that the nets will 1.5 games behind ur cavs  Go celtics, go nets


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I never thought id say this, but "damon jones is clutch"

z is out


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z fouls out.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is serious bull****: Pierce just has to moan and he'll get a foul


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Please go post in the Celtics forum if you're a Celtics fan and want to root for you're team


 no man **** the celtics... i'm a nets fan. But espn.com, foxsports, and yahoo were all slow. So i thought it would be betta if i can to the boards with the most mount of peeps! That was the cavs board. So i'm here just commenting and stuff, but i'll leave once you guys loose!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lord-SMX said:


> no man **** the celtics... i'm a nets fan. But espn.com, foxsports, and yahoo were all slow. So i thought it would be betta if i can to the boards with the most mount of peeps! That was the cavs board. So i'm here just commenting and stuff, but i'll leave once you guys loose!


 Stop trolling


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Lets makes some FTs guys


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

How the mother can peirce just push someone off of him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope LBJ is okay.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Great. Snow just rolled into Lebron's knee.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

lol, a few minutes ago i was trying to figure out how they had 97. 

lol two point game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron looks like he's going to walk it off.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

How come we couldnt make those FTs in regulatio


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if Lebron will miss the all-star game now?
If his knee is at all questioable, he should take the break to get healthy.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Finally the refs giving some calls to the Cavs after all the crap Pierce has gotten today


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

WOW. that was a close one. I thought gomes just picked drew's pockets


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden has been a beast on the boards in the OT


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Make A Free Throw


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

102-99 with 38.3 seconds left. The Celtics have 1 time-out remaining.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus now everybody but Lebron is missing FT's


----------



## *617*Venezuelano*617* (Feb 5, 2006)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> WOW. that was a close one. I thought gomes just picked drew's pockets



that was a steal u gotta admit celtics gotr heart we playing only 7 guys most rookie or 2nd year players. perk n al injured. we gonna b a force next year


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pierce with another "and-1" play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Mafia has paid off the refs for Paul Pierce, I am convinced.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Please shoot me


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Give me a break: Pierce breaths and he gets fouled


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Paul peirce must be giving some sexual favors

wtf


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's amazing because the Cavs are trying so hard not to foul Pierce. Short of just giving him a wide open lane to the rim anyways.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dribble out the clock. One shot.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Double OT.

Why did Snow sort of come back into James' path and have to be waved away? Stay far away so a double or flash double can't come.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Lebron is obviously not gonna last 5 more mintutes without fouling


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This game is ridiculous.


----------



## *617*Venezuelano*617* (Feb 5, 2006)

This is a classic. The Truth vs. The King


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Lebron is obviously not gonna last 5 more mintutes without fouling


No kidding. Then it's the Stephen Graham show. Ugh.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron misses and we got to double overtime. If he was Pierce he would have got a foul call </sarcasm>


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*617*Venezuelano*617* said:


> This is a classic. The Truth vs. The King


Are there no celtics fans watching this game on the celtics board?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone surprised how that final possession went?

1st-LeBron passes the ball up
2nd-LeBron misses the game-winner

I just speak the truth...he's scared of big time shots


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big block by James.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Now Boston up on a Pierce jumper


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

WOW, eric, are you serious


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Anyone surprised how that final possession went?
> 
> 1st-LeBron passes the ball up
> 2nd-LeBron misses the game-winner
> ...


Honestly, your act is old. Take that elsewhere.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

career night for PP.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin Snow: make a freakin bunny


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Freakin Snow: make a freakin bunny


Snow got pitched.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a feeling the didnt want scalabrine shooting a 3


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Paul Pierce is the man. So is LBJ... man, I wish that I was watching this shootout.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Ok, lets get a score here


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron controlling the game with his passing in the OT's so far


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Im telling you. Sexual favors


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

PP with 5


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pierce to the free throw line again...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow fouls Pierce. I'm honestly afraid when Pierce has the ball. There isn't going to be anybody left to check him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Give me a break: I haven't seen someone get as many calls as Pierce in years


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pierce fouls out of the game. WOW


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, Pierce, BYE BYE

He obviously didnt know he had 5 fouls. He was pressuring LBJ way too much for a guy with 5


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha they called Pierce for what they have been calling the Cavs on all night. I wouldn't have thought he would have fouled out before Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Pierce fouls out of the game. WOW


 I frankly don't feel bad for Boston: call after call went to Pierce today


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh, gosh, make FTs


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is anyone going to make free throws tonight? Lebron is the only one sort of making them. Couldn't believe Z missed those that sent it to the first overtime. The Cavs better win this, and it better not go to another overtime.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big time shot by James.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> I frankly don't feel bad for Boston: call after call went to Pierce today




cuz pierce doesnt deserve to get fts when the cavs hack him on the way to the basket????


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I would actually sub Lebron offense defense right now so he doesn't pick up his 6th foul, since the Cavs have a four point lead.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I dont think they can win without Paul


Amazing drive by the KING



If we win this game, it will be big, becuase we have fought through 2 OTs on the road.
But Mike B. really needs to make these guys do FT drills


----------



## *617*Venezuelano*617* (Feb 5, 2006)

Celtics Need Ricky Davis In These Situations.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> cuz pierce doesnt deserve to get fts when the cavs hack him on the way to the basket????


Correct. He's creating most of the contact. He's getting fouls just for falling down and flailing all over the place. Hell, that last foul to send it to overtime, should have been offensive.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> cuz pierce doesnt deserve to get fts when the cavs hack him on the way to the basket????


 Sure if gets hacked in the first place but he's gotten ticky tack all night. For example, you really think that Lebron initiated contact at the end of regulation against him? That was a bailout and he's gottne plenty of those today


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> cuz pierce doesnt deserve to get fts when the cavs hack him on the way to the basket????


Those calls were legit. He was fouled and it got called. That was justice.

My only beef were plays where guys were backing out of the play (out of the picture on the screen) and were still getting tagged. The guy is barely in the picture on the screen and he's still fouling Pierce (some guys were just trying to get out of his way and let him score without getting tagged for an "And-1").


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

That was a really risking inbound


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LeBron misses......AGAIN


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

WOW. LEBRON

are you serious


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Damon can hit one free throw we'll be done, finally.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> choke, AGAIN


What's with your trolling? Send me a PM, Diesel. It's time we talked.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

C'mon damon. Make a f**king free f**king throw


These FT misses are ridiculous


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It took a lot of work, but we got the win. Good win, because it gives us a two game win streak and some positive momentum going into the all-star break.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I cant wait to see the Mike Brown post game press conference on cavaliers.com

He better be happy about the win, yet angry about the play from the free throw strike



I liked how lebron went through two OTs without fouling out


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 113, Boston 109*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Box Score*

Gooden with a big game tonight: hate to lose him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Box Score*



Pioneer10 said:


> Gooden with a big game tonight: hate to lose him


He has to stay (I just hope he doesn't ask for too much $$$). I've always like Gooden's game since he joined our team (faults and all, the kid tries and brings it).


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sure LeBron missed some big time free throws but he needs to be praised. He stepped up and pretty much did it all in the OTs. If he would have got the touch foul calls that pierce got consistantly down the stretch the Cavs would have won alot easier.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> Sure LeBron missed some big time free throws but he needs to be praised. He stepped up and pretty much did it all in the OTs. If he would have got the touch foul calls that pierce got consistantly down the stretch the Cavs would have won alot easier.


 I said it once, i said it twice, and ill say it again. "SEXUAL FAVORS"


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Sixers beat the spurs tonight also.

I cant wait to see that Lebron on Delonte dunk on sportscenter


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> Sure LeBron missed some big time free throws



It's not just him, it's this whole TEAM sucking at the free throw line at critical times. WTF was THAT ?? Consult Mark Price on how to practice free-throw shooting. Do SOMETHING because you all Suck this year at clutch free throw shots.

That being said. There were some good things happening tonight. I saw a lot of effort. But we are hurting for a point guard who can keep this offense flowing when we need it to flow.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> I said it once, i said it twice, and ill say it again. "SEXUAL FAVORS"


Dude, what????


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Sixers beat the spurs tonight also.
> 
> I cant wait to see that Lebron on Delonte dunk on sportscenter


That dunk was nasty. He almost kicked him in the face. That better be dunk of the night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I should also note D. Jones saved our butts today otherwise it was the same old story dominant frontcourt with crap from the guards


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> That dunk was nasty. He almost kicked him in the face. That better be dunk of the night.


 It wiill be. I gotta try to find a downloadable video of that


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I was just saying the other night that I wanted to see LeBron dunk ON more people and I know it was delonte west but I love seeing dudes get dunked on.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey, does anyone know where i can download game highlights. Not just watch higlights, but download them. i wanna make a avatar out of that


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

that dunk was disgusting


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Watch the game highligts from www.nba.com on this game. The two foul calls Pierce gets our kind of funny on the replay. The first one is the one in regulation where Pierce initiates the contact after a loose ball: total bailout. The next one in OT it is hilarious AV is running backwards and Pierce still gets the call.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 02/16/2006 | Cavs work extra for win*












> *Cavs work extra for win*
> *Triple-double by James helps over Pierce’s 50 points in two OTs*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs prevail in 2OT*












> *Cavs prevail in 2OT*
> *James’ triple-double tops Celtics, Pierce’s 50*
> 
> Thursday, February 16, 2006
> ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Cavs prevail in 2OT*

Can I ask...

how can you complain about officiating when:
FTA: Cavs 40, Celtics 33
PF: Cavs 31, Celtics 31


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Cavs prevail in 2OT*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Can I ask...
> 
> how can you complain about officiating when:
> FTA: Cavs 40, Celtics 33
> PF: Cavs 31, Celtics 31


How does that prove that the officiating was good? Pierce fouled out on a bogus foul. But the game got sent to overtime on a more bogus foul.

And that foul they called on Verejao was completely absurd. It wasn't even the overall game calling, it was the fouls Pierce was getting that were driving us mad. Yes some were legit, but a lot of times the Cavs were trying not to foul, and they were still getting called.

Not that you would know, since you didn't watch most of the game.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Cavs prevail in 2OT*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Can I ask...
> 
> how can you complain about officiating when:
> FTA: Cavs 40, Celtics 33
> PF: Cavs 31, Celtics 31


Cleveland was always likely to have more free throw attempts because they were playing from ahead. Boston was in a position where they actually were fouling Cleveland to get the ball back and we on the other hand accomodated by not making our free throws. That has nothing to do with whether the officiating sucked.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

shaq diesel, just wondering...do you have a life, or? 21 yrs old, you must be a senior in college, right? Do you have time to post and hate all day like that? What the f*** is your agenda?

is trolling is your hobby, something you do in between your Poli Sci and speech class? If you want to hate, just do it elsewhere, not on the cavs board. You do it enough on the main board, so the least you can do is keep your hating there.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I know that, but How do i actually save those highlights. I wanna make a avatar gif


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs prevail in 2OT*



The OUTLAW said:


> Cleveland was always likely to have more free throw attempts because they were playing from ahead. Boston was in a position where they actually were fouling Cleveland to get the ball back and we on the other hand accomodated by not making our free throws. That has nothing to do with whether the officiating sucked.


 Yep very true: the Celtics were intentionally fouling at the end of regulation and the overtime otherwise the FT discrepancy would be huge. Not that FTA indicate poor officiating the first place


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Cavs prevail in 2OT*



futuristxen said:


> How does that prove that the officiating was good? Pierce fouled out on a bogus foul. But the game got sent to overtime on a more bogus foul.
> 
> And that foul they called on Verejao was completely absurd. It wasn't even the overall game calling, it was the fouls Pierce was getting that were driving us mad. Yes some were legit, but a lot of times the Cavs were trying not to foul, and they were still getting called.
> 
> Not that you would know, since you didn't watch most of the game.


 It is true that Boston needed to use fouls at the end, but it doesn't make that much of a difference. Say...4-5 fouls from the end of reg. and the end of the 2 OTs? Not that much difference in # of fouls. The foul on Lebron had obvious contact, I know it's a ****ty call, but it's a legit contact and shot. LeBron does this all the time, so I don't see the complaint. It's a bad call at that moment b/c normally refs shouldn't make the play at the end, but it's still a foul according to the book.

And finally, instead of constantly crying about me making comments about the Cavs, and acting like I don't ever watch them. Realize that I'm in Ohio, I usually see atleast some of EVERY game. I could understand if I was just throwing **** out there, but I've seen the Cavs as much if not more than some of your own fans, so maybe a little outside criticism doesn't hurt. And despite that people keep asking me to "stay on the Heat forum", I will continue to post here, because.........................I can. If you want to come to the Heat forum and post some intelligent comments from an outside perspective, feel free. This site is open to everyone, no matter your affiliation, so quit the whining (not all of you) about somebody giving your team some criticism.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavs prevail in 2OT*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> The foul on Lebron had obvious contact, I know it's a ****ty call, but it's a legit contact and shot.


That was not legit and you know it. If you are standing still and I move into you, tell me exactly what you were doing to foul me? By standing your ground, you somehow committed a foul against me? 



> LeBron does this all the time, so I don't see the complaint.


LeBron didn't do that last night. So in a discussion about this game, it's irrelevant. If LeBron did that last night, it's relevant. But what LeBron did two days ago, a week ago or even a month ago doesn't matter in last night's game. Unless of course, you believe in make up calls like, "Well, two weeks ago LeBron got this call, so let's make this one go against him." I don't believe in that. 



> And despite that people keep asking me to "stay on the Heat forum", I will continue to post here, because.........................I can.


Which is fine and well. But any trolling, baiting and otherwise snotty comments won't be tolerated. In normal threads about players or articles, I don't care. But when it comes to game threads, that's where I draw the line and posts will be edited and deleted. 



> If you want to come to the Heat forum and post some intelligent comments from an outside perspective, feel free. This site is open to everyone, no matter your affiliation, so quit the whining (not all of you) about somebody giving your team some criticism.


Sometimes you give criticism and that's fine. Nobody is getting bent out of shape about that. What bothers people is the occasional "hating" aspect of it. When it comes to game threads, I'd rather have those hate-free. Hate in the other threads but avoid those.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs prevail in 2OT*

Posters are free to post there criticisms in the Cavalier forum. We are actually pretty lenient and offer fair minded commentary: probably why we don't get many trolls in here.

A stricter line will be drawn in game threads DURING THE GAME. The game threads are for fans to comment on the Cavs play and not for baiting. We're trying to enjoy the game and in pressure moments do not have to put up with posts that add nothing to the in game commentary. 

The stricter line of moderation will be dropped once the game is over


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs prevail in 2OT*

OBTW 5 fouls end up being ten foul shots. That means that QUARTER of the Cavs foul shots came on intentional fouls by Boston: I'm not sure how that is not signicant


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Cavs prevail in 2OT*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> so quit the whining (not all of you) about somebody giving your team some criticism.


I hear it every day at the house. I dont feel like reading it online.

Go to your heat forum and your retarded posters that exect on your [email protected]!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Cavs prevail in 2OT*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> It is true that Boston needed to use fouls at the end, but it doesn't make that much of a difference. Say...4-5 fouls from the end of reg. and the end of the 2 OTs? Not that much difference in # of fouls. The foul on Lebron had obvious contact, I know it's a ****ty call, but it's a legit contact and shot. LeBron does this all the time, so I don't see the complaint. It's a bad call at that moment b/c normally refs shouldn't make the play at the end, but it's still a foul according to the book.
> 
> And finally, instead of constantly crying about me making comments about the Cavs, and acting like I don't ever watch them. Realize that I'm in Ohio, I usually see atleast some of EVERY game. I could understand if I was just throwing **** out there, but I've seen the Cavs as much if not more than some of your own fans, so maybe a little outside criticism doesn't hurt. And despite that people keep asking me to "stay on the Heat forum", I will continue to post here, because.........................I can. If you want to come to the Heat forum and post some intelligent comments from an outside perspective, feel free. This site is open to everyone, no matter your affiliation, so quit the whining (not all of you) about somebody giving your team some criticism.


Fair enough...

PS: You're in Ohio? Where in FL is that town? :clown:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Cavs prevail in 2OT*



hendrix2430 said:


> Fair enough...
> 
> PS: You're in Ohio? Where in FL is that town? :clown:


He likes too put Miami, FL to impress the youngsters on the website, get the bbb.net 'street cred'... but actually he lives in Ohio 10 months out of the year. :mrt:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Cavs prevail in 2OT*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> It is true that Boston needed to use fouls at the end, but it doesn't make that much of a difference. Say...4-5 fouls from the end of reg. and the end of the 2 OTs? Not that much difference in # of fouls. The foul on Lebron had obvious contact, I know it's a ****ty call, but it's a legit contact and shot. LeBron does this all the time, so I don't see the complaint. It's a bad call at that moment b/c normally refs shouldn't make the play at the end, but it's still a foul according to the book.
> 
> And finally, instead of constantly crying about me making comments about the Cavs, and acting like I don't ever watch them. Realize that I'm in Ohio, I usually see atleast some of EVERY game. I could understand if I was just throwing **** out there, but I've seen the Cavs as much if not more than some of your own fans, so maybe a little outside criticism doesn't hurt. And despite that people keep asking me to "stay on the Heat forum", I will continue to post here, because.........................I can. If you want to come to the Heat forum and post some intelligent comments from an outside perspective, feel free. This site is open to everyone, no matter your affiliation, so quit the whining (not all of you) *about somebody giving your team some criticism*.


Troll in other threads there is plenty of room for you there I shouldn't have to come to a team thread to hear *you whining about LeBron and how great he is*. You DON'T give the TEAM criticism just one person GTFO the game thread DAMN.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Cavs prevail in 2OT*



LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Troll in other threads there is plenty of room for you there I shouldn't have to come to a team thread to hear *you whining about LeBron and how great he is*. You DON'T give the TEAM criticism just one person GTFO the game thread DAMN.


 :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cavs prevail in 2OT*



LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Troll in other threads there is plenty of room for you there I shouldn't have to come to a team thread to hear *you whining about LeBron and how great he is*. You DON'T give the TEAM criticism just one person GTFO the game thread DAMN.


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

:clap: :clap:


----------

